# I'm seeking a single female interested in a serious relationship



## Mortimer

I'm 33 years old so you should be around 24-36 years old, but thats not so strict, since age is only a number. It all comes down to chemistry. If you are interested leave me a private message, we can exchange contact details. And if you are ready to relocate to Austria or to embrace me coming to your place. I can do both.


----------



## The Great Goose

Pumpkin Row


----------



## Mortimer

The Great Goose said:


> Pumpkin Row



It says Female 15 years old is that her true age?


----------



## The Great Goose

Mortimer said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It says Female 15 years old is that her true age?
Click to expand...

Probably, but there are a few 40 year old men pretending to be teenager girls on these forums.

It's my theory that she's a young dude in her 20s who knows everything due to sheer aggression coursing through his brain.


----------



## cnm

From the maturity of her postings I'd say so.


----------



## S.J.

Good luck!


----------



## sealybobo

S.J. said:


> Good luck!





Mortimer said:


> I'm 33 years old so you should be around 24-36 years old, but thats not so strict, since age is only a number. It all comes down to chemistry. If you are interested leave me a private message, we can exchange contact details. And if you are ready to relocate to Austria or to embrace me coming to your place. I can do both.


Don't get Manti Te'o ed brother.


----------



## Hossfly

Mortimer said:


> I'm 33 years old so you should be around 24-36 years old, but thats not so strict, since age is only a number. It all comes down to chemistry. If you are interested leave me a private message, we can exchange contact details. And if you are ready to relocate to Austria or to embrace me coming to your place. I can do both.


Pick one, Mortimer 



​


----------



## S.J.

May I suggest Candycorn?


----------



## Mortimer

Just clearing up, actually I'm serious the former commentors make it look like a big joke, or sarcastic etc. I just want to let the ladies know that I'm serious.


----------



## Pumpkin Row

The Great Goose said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It says Female 15 years old is that her true age?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably, but there are a few 40 year old men pretending to be teenager girls on these forums.
> 
> It's my theory that she's a young dude in her 20s who knows everything due to sheer aggression coursing through his brain.
Click to expand...

_Think you're just upset I'm better informed and more mature than you. You should take your beatings like a mature adult, then you wouldn't feel inferior to me._


----------



## Pumpkin Row

Mortimer said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It says Female 15 years old is that her true age?
Click to expand...

_Actually, I'm 14. I forgot what year I was born when making my profile and guessed. I also think Great Goose was being sarcastic. _

_I don't think an internet forum is a good place to look for a serious relationship, you just look desperate._


----------



## The Great Goose

Pumpkin Row said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It says Female 15 years old is that her true age?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably, but there are a few 40 year old men pretending to be teenager girls on these forums.
> 
> It's my theory that she's a young dude in her 20s who knows everything due to sheer aggression coursing through his brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Think you're just upset I'm better informed and more mature than you. You should take your beatings like a mature adult, then you wouldn't feel inferior to me._
Click to expand...

you are cute as a bug's ear!


----------



## Pumpkin Row

The Great Goose said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It says Female 15 years old is that her true age?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably, but there are a few 40 year old men pretending to be teenager girls on these forums.
> 
> It's my theory that she's a young dude in her 20s who knows everything due to sheer aggression coursing through his brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Think you're just upset I'm better informed and more mature than you. You should take your beatings like a mature adult, then you wouldn't feel inferior to me._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are cute as a bug's ear!
Click to expand...

_So I've been told._


----------



## Mortimer

Pumpkin Row said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It says Female 15 years old is that her true age?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Actually, I'm 14. I forgot what year I was born when making my profile and guessed. I also think Great Goose was being sarcastic. _
> 
> _I don't think an internet forum is a good place to look for a serious relationship, you just look desperate._
Click to expand...


I'm desperate to be honest. LOL.


----------



## Pumpkin Row

Mortimer said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It says Female 15 years old is that her true age?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Actually, I'm 14. I forgot what year I was born when making my profile and guessed. I also think Great Goose was being sarcastic. _
> 
> _I don't think an internet forum is a good place to look for a serious relationship, you just look desperate._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm desperate to be honest. LOL.
Click to expand...

_Probably not something you should admit in public._


----------



## The Great Goose

She's constantly posing.


----------



## Pumpkin Row

The Great Goose said:


> She's constantly posing.


----------



## Kat

cnm said:


> From the maturity of her postings I'd say so.





I find Pumpkin Row to be a well informed poster. Well beyond her years.


Mortimer best wishes for you. As was said, it might not be a good place (message board) to hunt for a g/f. Too many people are mean and hateful, and you would end up hurt.
You seem to be a nice man, so I would hate to see that happen.


----------



## yiostheoy

Try one of these:

Best Matchmaking Dating Sites 2016


----------



## yiostheoy

The best way to meet a new lover is to join an activity group that interests you.

I used to belong to a hiking club, and over time I dated half a dozen of the ladies there.

Bicycle clubs are good too.

Exercise clubs.

Book clubs downtown with reading rooms.


----------



## yiostheoy

Hossfly said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 33 years old so you should be around 24-36 years old, but thats not so strict, since age is only a number. It all comes down to chemistry. If you are interested leave me a private message, we can exchange contact details. And if you are ready to relocate to Austria or to embrace me coming to your place. I can do both.
> 
> 
> 
> Pick one, Mortimer
> 
> 
> 
> ​
Click to expand...

Hossfly  buddy you definitely spent too much time In-Country.


----------



## Mortimer

yiostheoy said:


> Try one of these:
> 
> Best Matchmaking Dating Sites 2016



Thanks im trying elite singles now.


----------



## sealybobo

Mortimer said:


> Just clearing up, actually I'm serious the former commentors make it look like a big joke, or sarcastic etc. I just want to let the ladies know that I'm serious.


We know.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

S.J. said:


> May I suggest Candycorn?



That's a dude, tbh.


----------



## defcon4

Ravi would be a good one.


----------



## S.J.

TheGreatGatsby said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> May I suggest Candycorn?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a dude, tbh.
Click to expand...

A dude trapped in a dyke's body?


----------



## The Great Goose

S.J. said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> May I suggest Candycorn?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a dude, tbh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A dude trapped in a dyke's body?
Click to expand...

There is males among Progressives. They turn into trannies these days. They have wives and kids who leave them.

What can i say? some males are born feminist. shame they are breeding.


----------



## norwegen

Mortimer said:


> Just clearing up, actually I'm serious the former commentors make it look like a big joke, or sarcastic etc. I just want to let the ladies know that I'm serious.


Did you cut yourself shaving in your avatar photo?


----------



## Lewdog

norwegen said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just clearing up, actually I'm serious the former commentors make it look like a big joke, or sarcastic etc. I just want to let the ladies know that I'm serious.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you cut yourself shaving in your avatar photo?
Click to expand...



Or it is a white  Hitler mustache.    Hitler was born in Austria right?


----------



## defcon4

norwegen said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just clearing up, actually I'm serious the former commentors make it look like a big joke, or sarcastic etc. I just want to let the ladies know that I'm serious.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you cut yourself shaving in your avatar photo?
Click to expand...

Hahahaha... not deep enough.... He needs a straight razor, that does a better job.....


----------



## Votto

Mortimer said:


> I'm 33 years old so you should be around 24-36 years old, but thats not so strict, since age is only a number. It all comes down to chemistry. If you are interested leave me a private message, we can exchange contact details. And if you are ready to relocate to Austria or to embrace me coming to your place. I can do both.



Chemistry?  Most women don't like chemistry.

Balancing equations sucks.


----------



## Stasha_Sz

Mortimer said:


> I'm 33 years old so you should be around 24-36 years old, but thats not so strict, since age is only a number. It all comes down to chemistry. If you are interested leave me a private message, we can exchange contact details. And if you are ready to relocate to Austria or to embrace me coming to your place. I can do both.


 
Mortimer: This is really not a good forum for matchmaking. At best, you are going to creep-out the lady-folks and at worst, they will think you a pervert.
There are a plethora of on-line dating sites out there, I imagine that there have probably been several posted by now. Below is a link to a site that is very above board which I have used with success. Though it specializes in Asians, they do cater to women from the former Soviet republics & eastern Europe, which I am guessing is what you are really after. It is about $20USD per month with unlimited e-mail and several organized trips abroad to match up potential mates.

Cherry Blossoms | Blossoms.com - Dating Asian Women - Meet Asian Singles


----------



## Mortimer

Lewdog said:


> norwegen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just clearing up, actually I'm serious the former commentors make it look like a big joke, or sarcastic etc. I just want to let the ladies know that I'm serious.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you cut yourself shaving in your avatar photo?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Or it is a white  Hitler mustache.    Hitler was born in Austria right?
Click to expand...


Yes its a piece of paper and serves as "Hitler Mustache".


----------



## Mortimer

Stasha_Sz said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 33 years old so you should be around 24-36 years old, but thats not so strict, since age is only a number. It all comes down to chemistry. If you are interested leave me a private message, we can exchange contact details. And if you are ready to relocate to Austria or to embrace me coming to your place. I can do both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer: This is really not a good forum for matchmaking. At best, you are going to creep-out the lady-folks and at worst, they will think you a pervert.
> There are a plethora of on-line dating sites out there, I imagine that there have probably been several posted by now. Below is a link to a site that is very above board which I have used with success. Though it specializes in Asians, they do cater to women from the former Soviet republics & eastern Europe, which I am guessing is what you are really after. It is about $20USD per month with unlimited e-mail and several organized trips abroad to match up potential mates.
> 
> Cherry Blossoms | Blossoms.com - Dating Asian Women - Meet Asian Singles
Click to expand...


I date black, white, yellow, brown, love knows no conditions. Asian women are cute will that try that one, but dont you have one which is for free maybe? 20USD per month is quiete expensive, i could pay 20USD for a year but per month?


----------



## Hossfly

Mortimer said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> norwegen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just clearing up, actually I'm serious the former commentors make it look like a big joke, or sarcastic etc. I just want to let the ladies know that I'm serious.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you cut yourself shaving in your avatar photo?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Or it is a white  Hitler mustache.    Hitler was born in Austria right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes its a piece of paper and serves as "Hitler Mustache".
Click to expand...






​


----------



## Stasha_Sz

Mortimer said:


> but dont you have one which is for free maybe? 20USD per month is quiete expensive, i could pay 20USD for a year but per month?


 
There really are not many, if any, that are "free". There will be some charge involved, charge per e-mail, charge per translation, charge for whatever... you get the picture. Cherry Blossoms charges per month of usage, everything else is unlimited. I had several conversations with the owner, (they are based in Hawaii), and he is a straight up sort. They also have been around since the '70's, so it is not a Johnny-come-lately outfit. Scammers are dealt with swiftly.
Once you have narrowed down the ones you like the most, carry the conversations over to regular e-mail and end the subscription.


----------



## defcon4

Lewdog said:


> norwegen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just clearing up, actually I'm serious the former commentors make it look like a big joke, or sarcastic etc. I just want to let the ladies know that I'm serious.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you cut yourself shaving in your avatar photo?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Or it is a white  Hitler mustache.    Hitler was born in Austria right?
Click to expand...

I could be wrong but Mortimer is Serbian born and he says his ancestry is gypsy.


----------



## Vastator

Mortimer said:


> Stasha_Sz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 33 years old so you should be around 24-36 years old, but thats not so strict, since age is only a number. It all comes down to chemistry. If you are interested leave me a private message, we can exchange contact details. And if you are ready to relocate to Austria or to embrace me coming to your place. I can do both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer: This is really not a good forum for matchmaking. At best, you are going to creep-out the lady-folks and at worst, they will think you a pervert.
> There are a plethora of on-line dating sites out there, I imagine that there have probably been several posted by now. Below is a link to a site that is very above board which I have used with success. Though it specializes in Asians, they do cater to women from the former Soviet republics & eastern Europe, which I am guessing is what you are really after. It is about $20USD per month with unlimited e-mail and several organized trips abroad to match up potential mates.
> 
> Cherry Blossoms | Blossoms.com - Dating Asian Women - Meet Asian Singles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I date black, white, yellow, brown, love knows no conditions. Asian women are cute will that try that one, but dont you have one which is for free maybe? 20USD per month is quiete expensive, i could pay 20USD for a year but per month?
Click to expand...

Translation: "Given the chance I'd fuck anything that couldn't out run me".


----------



## Vastator

If 20 bucks a month is too pricey... What exactly is it that you think you have to offer a woman? Any woman will cost you more than 20 a month I had at the very least.


----------



## Mortimer

defcon4 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> norwegen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just clearing up, actually I'm serious the former commentors make it look like a big joke, or sarcastic etc. I just want to let the ladies know that I'm serious.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you cut yourself shaving in your avatar photo?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Or it is a white  Hitler mustache.    Hitler was born in Austria right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could be wrong but Mortimer is Serbian born and he says his ancestry is gypsy.
Click to expand...


Yes true. You are right. I live since 1990 in austria though and I'm austrian citizen (which doesnt mean much to Nationalists though as they will say I'm not austrian still but just saying) that's why he probably associated me with austria.


----------



## Mortimer

Vastator said:


> If 20 bucks a month is too pricey... What exactly is it that you think you have to offer a woman? Any woman will cost you more than 20 a month I had at the very least.



I dont know but most women in austria at least earn their own money and they add to the household budget my mum did.


----------



## Mortimer

Vastator said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stasha_Sz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 33 years old so you should be around 24-36 years old, but thats not so strict, since age is only a number. It all comes down to chemistry. If you are interested leave me a private message, we can exchange contact details. And if you are ready to relocate to Austria or to embrace me coming to your place. I can do both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer: This is really not a good forum for matchmaking. At best, you are going to creep-out the lady-folks and at worst, they will think you a pervert.
> There are a plethora of on-line dating sites out there, I imagine that there have probably been several posted by now. Below is a link to a site that is very above board which I have used with success. Though it specializes in Asians, they do cater to women from the former Soviet republics & eastern Europe, which I am guessing is what you are really after. It is about $20USD per month with unlimited e-mail and several organized trips abroad to match up potential mates.
> 
> Cherry Blossoms | Blossoms.com - Dating Asian Women - Meet Asian Singles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I date black, white, yellow, brown, love knows no conditions. Asian women are cute will that try that one, but dont you have one which is for free maybe? 20USD per month is quiete expensive, i could pay 20USD for a year but per month?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Translation: "Given the chance I'd fuck anything that couldn't out run me".
Click to expand...


I don't discriminate race, ethnicity, religion, culture etc. that doesnt mean I have no criteria or want only to fuck. That's what racists say, that if you date all races you have no standards. Also for me the inside world is more important then the outside. I want a woman who will be a good wife and mother.


----------



## Vastator

Mortimer said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stasha_Sz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 33 years old so you should be around 24-36 years old, but thats not so strict, since age is only a number. It all comes down to chemistry. If you are interested leave me a private message, we can exchange contact details. And if you are ready to relocate to Austria or to embrace me coming to your place. I can do both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer: This is really not a good forum for matchmaking. At best, you are going to creep-out the lady-folks and at worst, they will think you a pervert.
> There are a plethora of on-line dating sites out there, I imagine that there have probably been several posted by now. Below is a link to a site that is very above board which I have used with success. Though it specializes in Asians, they do cater to women from the former Soviet republics & eastern Europe, which I am guessing is what you are really after. It is about $20USD per month with unlimited e-mail and several organized trips abroad to match up potential mates.
> 
> Cherry Blossoms | Blossoms.com - Dating Asian Women - Meet Asian Singles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I date black, white, yellow, brown, love knows no conditions. Asian women are cute will that try that one, but dont you have one which is for free maybe? 20USD per month is quiete expensive, i could pay 20USD for a year but per month?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Translation: "Given the chance I'd fuck anything that couldn't out run me".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't discriminate race, ethnicity, religion, culture etc. that doesnt mean I have no criteria or want only to fuck. That's what racists say, that if you date all races you have no standards. Also for me the inside world is more important then the outside. I want a woman who will be a good wife and mother.
Click to expand...

Beggars can't be choosers I suppose...


----------



## Hossfly

Mortimer said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stasha_Sz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 33 years old so you should be around 24-36 years old, but thats not so strict, since age is only a number. It all comes down to chemistry. If you are interested leave me a private message, we can exchange contact details. And if you are ready to relocate to Austria or to embrace me coming to your place. I can do both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer: This is really not a good forum for matchmaking. At best, you are going to creep-out the lady-folks and at worst, they will think you a pervert.
> There are a plethora of on-line dating sites out there, I imagine that there have probably been several posted by now. Below is a link to a site that is very above board which I have used with success. Though it specializes in Asians, they do cater to women from the former Soviet republics & eastern Europe, which I am guessing is what you are really after. It is about $20USD per month with unlimited e-mail and several organized trips abroad to match up potential mates.
> 
> Cherry Blossoms | Blossoms.com - Dating Asian Women - Meet Asian Singles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I date black, white, yellow, brown, love knows no conditions. Asian women are cute will that try that one, but dont you have one which is for free maybe? 20USD per month is quiete expensive, i could pay 20USD for a year but per month?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Translation: "Given the chance I'd fuck anything that couldn't out run me".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't discriminate race, ethnicity, religion, culture etc. that doesnt mean I have no criteria or want only to fuck. That's what racists say, that if you date all races you have no standards. Also for me the inside world is more important then the outside. I want a woman who will be a good wife and mother.
Click to expand...

How about a good Zigeunerfrau?


----------



## yiostheoy

Hossfly said:


> How about a good Zigeunerfrau?


Hossfly and I have no doubt both discovered many times that any female is good as long as you apply enough alcohol to her and to yourself.


----------



## Mindful

yiostheoy said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about a good Zigeunerfrau?
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly and I have no doubt both discovered many times that any female is good as long as you apply enough alcohol to her and to yourself.
Click to expand...


You live in a fantasy world.


----------



## yiostheoy

Mindful said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about a good Zigeunerfrau?
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly and I have no doubt both discovered many times that any female is good as long as you apply enough alcohol to her and to yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You live in a fantasy world.
Click to expand...

I feel sorry for Muslim men because they cannot drink up !!


----------



## squeeze berry

yiostheoy said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about a good Zigeunerfrau?
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly and I have no doubt both discovered many times that any female is good as long as you apply enough alcohol to her and to yourself.
Click to expand...


----------



## cnm

Kat said:


> I find Pumpkin Row to be a well informed poster. Well beyond her years.


Nah, dumber than a pumpkin. For instance, on another thread she insists non US citizens in America are not protected by the constitution.


----------



## Grief

This is one of the most awkward threads I have ever seen on this site.

...How's the hunt going Mortimer? Having to beat the ladies back with a stick yet?


----------



## Sbiker

Mortimer said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> norwegen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just clearing up, actually I'm serious the former commentors make it look like a big joke, or sarcastic etc. I just want to let the ladies know that I'm serious.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you cut yourself shaving in your avatar photo?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Or it is a white  Hitler mustache.    Hitler was born in Austria right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could be wrong but Mortimer is Serbian born and he says his ancestry is gypsy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes true. You are right. I live since 1990 in austria though and I'm austrian citizen (which doesnt mean much to Nationalists though as they will say I'm not austrian still but just saying) that's why he probably associated me with austria.
Click to expand...


Such a wicked writers... Hope you'll find good girl to communicate 

P.S. I know awesome girls here, like Kat or ChrisL, but I'm too jealous to advise you to look at them...


----------



## Sbiker

Kat said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the maturity of her postings I'd say so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find Pumpkin Row to be a well informed poster. Well beyond her years.
> 
> 
> Mortimer best wishes for you. As was said, it might not be a good place (message board) to hunt for a g/f. Too many people are mean and hateful, and you would end up hurt.
> You seem to be a nice man, so I would hate to see that happen.
Click to expand...


Kat, honey, don't throw me like a broken toy, I'm good to talk about anything! )


----------



## Sbiker

Grief said:


> This is one of the most awkward threads I have ever seen on this site.
> 
> ...How's the hunt going Mortimer? Having to beat the ladies back with a stick yet?



I think, the stick of Mortimer is strong enough not to beat back of any lady, he caught...


----------



## Mortimer

Hossfly said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stasha_Sz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 33 years old so you should be around 24-36 years old, but thats not so strict, since age is only a number. It all comes down to chemistry. If you are interested leave me a private message, we can exchange contact details. And if you are ready to relocate to Austria or to embrace me coming to your place. I can do both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer: This is really not a good forum for matchmaking. At best, you are going to creep-out the lady-folks and at worst, they will think you a pervert.
> There are a plethora of on-line dating sites out there, I imagine that there have probably been several posted by now. Below is a link to a site that is very above board which I have used with success. Though it specializes in Asians, they do cater to women from the former Soviet republics & eastern Europe, which I am guessing is what you are really after. It is about $20USD per month with unlimited e-mail and several organized trips abroad to match up potential mates.
> 
> Cherry Blossoms | Blossoms.com - Dating Asian Women - Meet Asian Singles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I date black, white, yellow, brown, love knows no conditions. Asian women are cute will that try that one, but dont you have one which is for free maybe? 20USD per month is quiete expensive, i could pay 20USD for a year but per month?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Translation: "Given the chance I'd fuck anything that couldn't out run me".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't discriminate race, ethnicity, religion, culture etc. that doesnt mean I have no criteria or want only to fuck. That's what racists say, that if you date all races you have no standards. Also for me the inside world is more important then the outside. I want a woman who will be a good wife and mother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about a good Zigeunerfrau?
Click to expand...


Dude, Zigeuner is offensive, I wrote about that, I dont like the word. Why do you guys keep calling me cigan and zigeuner, I dont call you honkey or cracker etc. "Zionut" are you a Jew?


----------



## Toro

*Mod Edit: we understand your body is hot, but please do not summon women down to the FZ who have no interest in it's hotness...*

Clearly, she wants you. 

Only because she can't have me.


----------



## Toro

BTW, WTF is "The Garage?"


----------



## Mortimer

Grief said:


> This is one of the most awkward threads I have ever seen on this site.
> 
> ...How's the hunt going Mortimer? Having to beat the ladies back with a stick yet?



It's not a "hunt" if someone is interested she will write if not everything is still good too. So far no one wrote.


----------



## Mortimer

wwwwwwww


Toro said:


> BTW, WTF is "The Garage?"



The garage is the forum where topics go which dont fit somehwere else


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Toro said:


> Lucy Hamilton
> 
> Clearly, she wants you.
> 
> Only because she can't have me.



Toro 

You're not supposed to summon me into threads, please don't do this again Toro.

AyeCantSeeYou Coyote flacaltenn Dont Taz Me Bro westwall


----------



## cnm

How dare he make you come running.


----------



## Sbiker

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton
> 
> Clearly, she wants you.
> 
> Only because she can't have me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro
> 
> You're not supposed to summon me into threads, please don't do this again Toro.
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou Coyote flacaltenn Dont Taz Me Bro westwall
Click to expand...


Oh, yeah, Lucy, how could I forget about you!  You're beautiful brilliant, shining like Tolkien's Elbereth in the middle of an occupied Europe!


----------



## Toro

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton
> 
> Clearly, she wants you.
> 
> Only because she can't have me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro
> 
> You're not supposed to summon me into threads, please don't do this again Toro.
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou Coyote flacaltenn Dont Taz Me Bro westwall
Click to expand...


I'm not?


----------



## Toro

Toro said:


> *Mod Edit: we understand your body is hot, but please do not summon women down to the FZ who have no interest in it's hotness...*
> 
> Clearly, she wants you.
> 
> Only because she can't have me.



lol

I owe some mod some rep!


----------



## Statistikhengst

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton
> 
> Clearly, she wants you.
> 
> Only because she can't have me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro
> 
> You're not supposed to summon me into threads, please don't do this again Toro.
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou Coyote flacaltenn Dont Taz Me Bro westwall
Click to expand...



Oh, go suck a big black cock and swallow down all it's jizz, you nazi ****, you.


----------



## Mortimer

I joined a facebook group called "socialising, friendships, marriage" ex-yugoslav based. I have now contact to a female from novi sad (near my birth town) Novi Sad - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

She is 33 years old, never married. She looks to be a romani female. I didnt asked but she looks like one. My mum thinks that too.

the one with the dyed hair (brown) *dont quote plz,* thank you


----------



## Tilly

Isn't there anyone in Austria you can date? Why are you searching outside of your country?


----------



## Mortimer

Tilly said:


> Isn't there anyone in Austria you can date? Why are you searching outside of your country?



Im searching everywhere, Im quiete dissappointed and sad, I never had a serious relationship and never had sex with a non-prostitute, Im 33 years old, Im sad and dissappointed, I search everywhere.


----------

